# 01 Valve Adjustments?



## tancythor (Dec 6, 2006)

Has anyone done a valve adjustment via the shims? Or has anybody paid a dealer to do it? My 2001 3.0 DOHC has 110k on it and is ticking slighlty (but enough to warrant attention). I do not have the special tool for lifting the valve like it says in the manual and do not have a dial caliper to measure the shims. What have others done? I called my dealer and they said they were hydraulic and could not be adjusted...lol..that tells me that I certainly wont let them work on it.:newbie: But I was Aircraft Mechanic for 20 years in the Air Force so atleast I know how to read...lol


----------



## Jakers30 (Apr 22, 2007)

Change the oil and maybe it will fix the tikking.


----------



## mf05ser (Jan 15, 2007)

I dont believe there is adjustment on over head cam cars.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

It's possible it's slightly out of adjustment and you can change the shims, but in practice this very rarely needs to be done. I'd take it to a good independent mechanic and see what they say.


----------

